# can you keep a single sheep?



## sherry in Maine

Hi, do sheep need company? Although we're busy and in and out of our place all of the time, we are usually around part of the time daily. I am also thinking of getting a milk goat. Would they get along? Thinking of the '25 sq foot per head' does that alsso apply to sheep. . . .
Just an idea I have in my head . . . . . not happening anytime soon.
Sherry


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch

At 25 sq ft per goat or sheep - please don't get one. neither will thrive in a 4 ft by 6 ft pen. thats cruel.


----------



## eieiomom

I also want to stress the importance of what Yucca has said.


----------



## Jan in CO

Sherry, can I ask where you got the 'rule' of 25 square feet per head? It isn't so much if you CAN keep a single herd animal, but whether they will thrive alone. I've known many people who keep goats and sheep together, regardless of whether you 'should', and they do fine. The problem with doing that, is they have different mineral requirements. The amount of copper needed by goats is way to much for sheep, for instance. As you said, it's a future thing, so do more research, and we're all here to bounce ideas off. Jan in Co


----------



## sherry in Maine

thanks you all! Yep, more research . . . . I got enough work already, dont need to add anything yet. No, I wouldn't keep a single goat. Long ago, I kept goats, in another state. Sure liked 'em. Had a big barn, nice stalls. Here, just a few acres, a couple shed that hub has kindly built. Maybe I can get him to build another shelter . . . . .
Just kicking around ideas.
Sherry


----------



## veme

IMHO it's cruel to keep only one.
Sheep are herd animals.

Keep at least 3.


----------



## wogglebug

Yes, you can keep a single sheep. However, sheep _*are*_ flock animals. They need company. They can adopt other animals as company if they need to though - even people. This can lead to the "pet lamb" adult - be careful. Don't do it with rams. However, it can work. Our neighbours have a superannuated gelding horse - I suspect he's foundered. Their young son has a "flock" of five Suffolk sheep. They've been run together so long that they've formed their own "flock", and always stick together, even when other sheep are run in the same paddock. Other singleton sheep have adopted a pet dog as company - which can be good for the sheep, the dog, and the neighbours, as lonely dogs are a pain to be near.

There was a story in the Canterbury Tales about an old woman who kept a ewe. The ewe gave her company, food (milk, cheese), clothing (wool), and I assume money (a yearly lamb). All was well well until her lord took the one thing she had and needed for taxes.

On the 25 sq.ft figure - I assume that's something you got from a feedlot operation. It could work there, where there's many hundreds of 25-sq-fts all added together. Even so, it's not optimal for a sheep - they are grazing animals that need to move around a bit, or they'll get mired in manure.


----------



## nubiansinny

I'm not sure but I think she ment stall space not total space.For just sq ft of shelter it does sound like a figure i've heard. 
maybe she could explane what she means better.


----------



## eieiomom

To elaborate....I have on occasion sold one bottle lamb wether to a person who have horses to hang with. 
I encourage people to get at least 3 sheep at a time, since with their flock tendencies they are definitely more comfortable with that arrangement.

It is do-able, but in my opinion do not think it is the best for the sheep.

Of course there are those bottle lambs, even as grown ewes, that would have been very happy (actually happier), if allowed to hang with me and the dog around the house. 

I don't think it would be fair, to the put one sheep and one goat by themselves, unless maybe if they were together from the very beginning ?


----------



## John Hill

Some sheep, particulary wethers appear quite happy living alone and many will leave the flock and lead the life of a hermit given the chance.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shrek_(sheep)


----------



## sherry in Maine

Hi thanks for all the input. Yes, referring to 25 feet I meant stall space, not outside space. I enjoy reading all your input. Long ago, had goats, and a couple of spring lambs. Now, smaller property. Cant wait to get a fence in around it. That isn't happening any time soon, but I am still kicking ideas around for when that happens.
The other day I drove to Windsor Maine, and on the way there sa w a sign 'ewegurt'. I assume she sold yogurt made from sheeps milk? I wanted to stop but didn't look like anyone home. 
thanks all!
Sherry


----------

